# Photo Booth | Pricing



## MichaelHenson (Dec 23, 2014)

Okay, so there's a marriage getaway that my wife and I go on every Valentine's Day weekend. It's put on by the governing organization that my church belongs to and it's always nice little retreat...

This year, I have been asked to take some photos of the event, venue, decor, etc. In exchange, I get free registration/hotel.  Woot!

I was also informed that I can set up a photo booth for couples portraits. The couples will have the option to order prints if they want and all profit goes to yours truly.

I won't have to setup backgrounds, etc. as they'll have decor to be used as the background. There are probably about 300 couples or more that will be in attendance...My question is, how much is a reasonable price for prints? I'll be getting these printed (8x10s) and shipping them out myself. Regarding the shoot, once I get the initial setup down, I'll basically be making minor adjustments and snapping away.

I'd like to find a balance to maximize quantity sold & profit margin but I don't have any frame of reference for how much people would willingly pay for a quality 8x10. I was initially thinking $20-25 shipped but my cheapskate wife thinks that is too high...

Thoughts?

(Also, I know that the typical response is "If you have to ask you're not ready..." and "Figure out your costs and work backwards..." but this case is a bit different because I don't have any "overhead" since my costs are covered...Basically, everything is profit...I just don't want to charge like $10 and be leaving a lot of $$$ on the table.)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tirediron (Dec 23, 2014)

IMO, this is also different because it's a "captive" audience of fellow church-members.  I understand you don't have a set pricing structure, but you do need to figure out your hard costs:  Per-print price, shipping, etc.  Also determine whether there are any insurance issues (if the venue is owned by a third party and you are working "professionally" this is a potential concern).  

Based on the sheer number and the other circumstances, I would say $25.00 + shipping for an 8x10 is reasonable, and maybe a 10-15% discount if someone wants additional prints.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Dec 23, 2014)

tirediron said:


> IMO, this is also different because it's a "captive" audience of fellow church-members.  I understand you don't have a set pricing structure, but you do need to figure out your hard costs:  Per-print price, shipping, etc.  Also determine whether there are any insurance issues (if the venue is owned by a third party and you are working "professionally" this is a potential concern).
> 
> Based on the sheer number and the other circumstances, I would say $25.00 + shipping for an 8x10 is reasonable, and maybe a 10-15% discount if someone wants additional prints.



I agree regarding pricing and what little overhead I will have (cost of prints, shipping, etc.). I don't see those costs being incredibly high and even by ridiculously liberal estimates I can see myself making over $20 per print at $25 + shipping...That basically answers my question. Don't want to overcharge but don't want to leave money on the table...


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 24, 2014)

I guess you'll have to use your profits to take your wife away for another weekend when you won't be working!


----------



## MichaelHenson (Dec 24, 2014)

Ha! The photo booth will only be an hour or so on one night. The rest of the shots will be captured as we go thru our day. She is so used to me having a camera now she probably won't even notice...


----------



## KmH (Dec 24, 2014)

An 8x10 C-print on E surface paper made by Mpix is $2.09. $2.85 if you order Lustre coating for fingerprint and UV protection. The Lustre coating also adds a bit of sheen to E surface C-print paper.
Mpix will charge you shipping once if you have all the prints sent to you. You would have to repackage each order and pay to ship to your customer.
I got my packaging supplies from Uline
Mpix will drop ship, but then you have to place each of your customers orders separately.

A case of 100 11" x 13.5' Stayflat mailers costs $60.
Prints go inside a resealable polypropylene bag before they are put in the mailer. A carton of 1.5 mil 10" x 13" resealable polypropylene bags (1000) is $83.

The USPS has 12.5" x 9.5" Priority Mail flat rate paperboard envelpes that includes postage -  @ $5.60 each

Photo booths are commonly set up to print right there, not at some later date.
It is advantageous to cater to impulse buying.
You should also want to be paid in advance.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 24, 2014)

MichaelHenson said:


> Ha! The photo booth will only be an hour or so on one night. The rest of the shots will be captured as we go thru our day. She is so used to me having a camera now she probably won't even notice...


I  would rethink this.  If there are 300 people there, I would suggest at least two hours on two evenings otherwise you will be leaving money on the table.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Dec 24, 2014)

Actually, I just realized I was wrong...I believe last year there were about three hundred people...so 150ish couples. Not everyone went for portraits so there was a short period of time they had the booth open. I'm just going to go with the timeframe they provide, get as many portraits ordered as possible and be happy that it's over.  My primary concern is to enjoy my weekend with wife...the money made will be just a bonus.

I'm thinking I'm just going to go with a lab and have them drop ship the orders. I don't see myself selling enough to justify a large up-front expense for poly bags, protectors, etc...


----------



## KmH (Dec 24, 2014)

50 orders @ $10 ea to drop ship - is $500.


----------

